# High-rez Desktop Wallpaper



## Mac-Man (Feb 6, 2006)

I've found a website with some really impresive pictures to use as desktop wallpaper, http://www.interfacelift.com

Many of them are 1920 x 1200 or higher.

Ever since I got my new Dell 24 inch widescreen moniter, I've been searching the internet for impressive pictures to show off this moniter.

I know we all like to bash Dell, but on Jan. 19, Dell had this moniter on sale for $899 !!!! Hello, reality check, Apple's 23" Cinema Display is $1,549 and the two are very similar in their display specs.

An added plus, the Dell has five inputs, d-sub (vga), dvi-d, s-video, composite and component, and can do PIP and PBP. In fact I just connected a Standard Rogers Cable Box for $79.99 from BestBuy and am currently watching the SuperBowl while typing this post !. 

I also found a program called PIXEL CHECK V1.2 (www.versiontracker) and have NO DEAD PIXELS. This moniter really is impressive.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

HEY!! Thanks for posting the link. Those are really good wallpapers! I can’t wait to show them off once I get my iMac core duo. I dont like Dell computers but I like their displays. lol.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks... I saw that site on a 30" Cinema at London Drugs and was trying to find it when I got home, but had no luck. Thanks for posting. 

Has anyone checked out the themes ? 

Ive been trying a few out and they are pretty cool.


----------



## rikderris (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks, Great link!


----------



## applehacker (Jan 30, 2006)

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/00481_torontofromthewater_1280x960.jpg
this one is just perfect!


----------



## esguerra (Oct 18, 2005)

great link....thanks


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

You've gotta check out Mandolux if you're interested in high-res desktops. He makes it a habit to offer versions for every common display resolution. Be sure to check the archive, and donate to him if you can.


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

Mac-Man said:


> I've found a website with some really impresive pictures to use as desktop wallpaper, http://www.interfacelift.com
> 
> Many of them are 1920 x 1200 or higher.
> 
> ...


I missed out on the Monitor sales, are they going on sale sometime soon? I was thinking of getting those Acer 19" Widescreen but "I want" that 24" from Dell so can use as a TV in my room but they are quite pricey right now.

Thanks for the link btw.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

thanks for the link
got some nice landscapes


----------



## Mac-Man (Feb 6, 2006)

Apparently Dell Deal Days occur for about a week at a time every four months.

On each day a new deal(s) are posted on Dell Canada's website.

Check out www.redflagdeals.com to get a heads-up on when they are going to start and they often provide a direct link to the appropriate Dell webpage.

The moniter deal was for Dell Small Business Customers but all I had to do was place my order on my Personal Credit Card but then arrange to have delivery to my place of work. You should have seen the smile on my face when I opened this baby up in front of my co-workers!!!!

The $400 off deal the 24" and 30" occured on day 8 or 9, so be patient.

Other items for Mac users come up as well. I remember they had a name brand external 250 Gig firewire and usb 2.0 hardrive for $149.00.

www.redflagdeals.com has to be one of my most favourite and useful web sites of all time !!!


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I was considering these displays until I saw one at Carbon recently. The displays themselves are butt ugly. However, if you want one of them, you should just call in to Dell; frequently, the sales reps are willing to give the same discounts. You should be able to talk them down to, like, $900 or so on the 24".


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You don't have to have the small business Dell deals delivered to your work. They don't check for a business address, a business plan or a business card.

Back on topic: great site for desktops.


----------

